
Airbnb, Employees Eager for Big Payouts Pushed It to Go Public - goatinaboat
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/20/technology/airbnb-employees-ipo-payouts.html
======
navigatesol
It might turn out that Airbnb has timed this incredibly poorly. That sucks for
employees. But it's certainly enriched and empowered the executives and VCs.
Why do employees continue to do this?

Uber, WeWork, Tesla, Domo, Blue Apron, Slack, Snap, Lyft; sentiment is
shifting on these "tech companies" and their cash burning. And outside of
Uber/Lyft, Airbnb might be facing the toughest legal headwinds.

